
Teleport to the city that's best for you - tdaltonc
https://my.teleport.org/cities/
======
tdaltonc
This is really cool. I think that the biggest weakness is the preference
elicitation, but that's a super hard problem.

Also there's the fact that there is almost as much diversity within cities as
between them. I live in Echo Park; I don't think of myself as living in Los
Angeles. Maybe people pick a city and a part of town for totally different
reasons? I don't pick a city based on the average green space, but I would
prefer a neighborhood that has a big park or beach nearby. And that
neighborhood problem was the big one for me when I moved to LA. I got in to
grad school in LA . . . so, ok, I'm moving to LA; not a lot to think about.
But what part of LA should I live in? That was really hard to figure out.

